# Blown Headgasket? watch video



## bordum128 (Nov 27, 2012)

09 LE 65k certified preowned (so at least Im covered)

Super sweet exhaust smell. Here is the link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aERJxqPPrE4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

cant pull up the video, "sweet smell" sounds like head gskt


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

common problem with the 09 and 10's


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Simple answer is yes, as outkast said it's common. Are you having to add coolant?


----------

